# Fluval Stratum or ADA Aquasoil



## rs18alpha (Aug 13, 2017)

Do you need to replace either of these substrates after a few years?

People say that these substrates will break down after a few years.
Does that mean that the pellets break down into a powder, or that the effectiveness of the substrate breaks down.
If they stay in pellet form, can we just add ferts to the water or use root tabs in the substrate?

What do you think??


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

ADA aquasoil I think is every... 3 to 5 years?...

its just that it doesn't have enough nutrients as it did before... and yes it breaks down eventually on some occasions


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Amano recommended using aquasoil for only a year before replacing it. This was in a magazine article he wrote several years ago.


----------



## rs18alpha (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks, I'm thinking I'll try Carib sea eco complete. I just wish it came in brown.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Eco Complete is not a nutrient loaded substrate. It is inert. Aquasoil is truly a nutrient loaded substrate, probably the best substrate that is widely available. But, all nutrient loaded substrates will start to run low on some of the nutrients, especially nitrogen, eventually. All you have to do then is adjust your fertilizing accordingly.


----------



## rs18alpha (Aug 13, 2017)

I know the Aquasoil is good. But having to replace it every few years is a pain.
Why does the Aquasoil need to be replaced?
Once it's depleted, can't you dose the water and keep it? 

I dose the water now and I can use root tabs if necessary.

I'm trying to find a substrate that will last a very long time.
With the Eco, if I were to dose the water and use CO2 would that be good enough to grow plants well?

I'm using Flourite now but the dark still looks a bit red.

What about mixing flourite with the Aquasoil?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You can continue to use Aquasoil as long as you want. All that happens is that you need to supply a much higher percentage of the plant nutrients by dosing the water. CO2 needs are the same for old or new Aquasoil - it is just the NPK and trace minerals that need to be dosed. I used the last batch of Aquasoil that I had for about 3 years, and it worked fine the whole time, but I also always dosed per the EI method, so there were adequate nutrients in the water the whole time. Now I'm using black grit blasting media - Black Beauty, I think it is called - which I bought extremely cheap from Tractor Supply Hardware. I have that with a bottom layer of mineralized topsoil.


----------



## rs18alpha (Aug 13, 2017)

Ok, I think I have all the info I need.
Thanks for the help!!


----------

